# anybody got a 10x13 for a johnyrude?



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

looking to test some props on mah bote.



need test subjects 4 blade 3 blade cupped non cupped all are welcome.


diameter and pitch can vary greatly. (if it'll fit ill run it.)



L.R.


----------

